# Police Clearance Certificate - PCC



## sandeepsastry (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi,

I am basically from India but living and working in UAE for the last 3 years. Hence I understand I need to provide PCC from both India and UAE. Having said that, I have the below questions:

1) As I am currently living in Dubai (out of India), can I get the Indian PCC from the consulate of India in UAE? Is it considered valid?
2) Whom should the PCC be addressing? I mean "To whom so ever it may concern" or any specific body?
3) My family consists of myself, my wife, infant son, my parents and my mother-in-law, but only 3 of us are migrating (me, spouse, kid). So for who all are required to get a PCC?
4) Is there any sample format of how the PCC should look like?
5) Who is eligible to give a PCC? Any police station or the headquarters or any particular minister? (Please answer this for both India and UAE)

Thanks,
-Sandeep


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

1. Yes - it is valid, you obviously do not have any other choice. The other option is to apply from india, which i assume is not feasible.
2. For Indian PC - you dont have to worry. The consulate will provide you with a letter in the right format. You dont have to tell them anything.
3. Any "dependent" whether migrating or non-migrating needs to get their PCC and Meds done. 
4. Refer point #2
5. India, apply from the consulate. The Ministry of External Affairs provide this. Any other police station/HQ is not valid.

I have no idea abt UAE PCC.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

If you are a resident of Dubai (with a Dubai visa) for at least 6 months, you have to go to CID HQ (Police Headquarters in Abu Hail, Al Qiyadah metro station).

Do NOT apply online, I did and it took much longer and came back with a spelling mistake and had to go there to correct it.

If your residence visa belongs to a different emirate and/or haven't lived in Dubai for 6 months, then you need to visit the Ministry of Interior in Abu Dhabi.


----------



## sandeepsastry (Jun 5, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> If you are a resident of Dubai (with a Dubai visa) for at least 6 months, you have to go to CID HQ (Police Headquarters in Abu Hail, Al Qiyadah metro station).
> 
> Do NOT apply online, I did and it took much longer and came back with a spelling mistake and had to go there to correct it.
> 
> If your residence visa belongs to a different emirate and/or haven't lived in Dubai for 6 months, then you need to visit the Ministry of Interior in Abu Dhabi.


Thanks man, for giving the pointer. Any idea what was the validity of it? 3 months? 6 months? 1 year??
Also, where and how did you got your medicals done?


Also, Thanks everyone for pin-pointed answers 

Would you guys be able to also let me know the medical procedures for my non-migrating family members in India?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

sandeepsastry said:


> Thanks man, for giving the pointer. Any idea what was the validity of it? 3 months? 6 months? 1 year??
> Also, where and how did you got your medicals done?
> 
> 
> ...


valid for three months ..... 


Medicals in Dubai London Clinic, Festival City branch. You call and reserve an appointment, take with you : filled forms 26 and 160, eMedical form copy, original passport, personal photos 


by non-migrating members, did you include them as non-accompanying dependants ?


----------



## sandeepsastry (Jun 5, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> valid for three months .....
> 
> 
> Medicals in Dubai London Clinic, Festival City branch. You call and reserve an appointment, take with you : filled forms 26 and 160, eMedical form copy, original passport, personal photos
> ...


Preface: My family consist of myself + spouse + kid + my dad + my mom + my sister + my mother -in -law. BUT I want only 3 of us to migrate, that is myself + my spouse + kid. Based on that I have answered the below questions. I call everyone except myself + spouse + kid as NON-Migrating family member. 

Basically I have answered the questions in EOI as below:

1) Family members: Are they any family members the client would like to include in a future application? Yes
2) How many family members? 2
3) Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application? Yes

In the first place, I hope I have answered the questions correctly in the EOI.

Now could you please clarify me?



TheExpatriate said:


> If you are a resident of Dubai (with a Dubai visa) for at least 6 months, you have to go to CID HQ (Police Headquarters in Abu Hail, Al Qiyadah metro station).
> 
> Do NOT apply online, I did and it took much longer and came back with a spelling mistake and had to go there to correct it.
> 
> If your residence visa belongs to a different emirate and/or haven't lived in Dubai for 6 months, then you need to visit the Ministry of Interior in Abu Dhabi.


Was the PCC certificate in English or was it in Arabic and then you later translated to English?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

sandeepsastry said:


> Preface: My family consist of myself + spouse + kid + my dad + my mom + my sister + my mother -in -law. BUT I want only 3 of us to migrate, that is myself + my spouse + kid. Based on that I have answered the below questions. I call everyone except myself + spouse + kid as NON-Migrating family member.
> 
> Basically I have answered the questions in EOI as below:
> 
> ...


Nope ...... you just don't include ANYONE on the application EXCEPT the wife and kid ..... and no one else except the 3 of u will have to do medicals/PCCs (kids don't need PCCs anyways)


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

sandeepsastry said:


> Was the PCC certificate in English or was it in Arabic and then you later translated to English?


English ..... 

If you want to call me, PM me ur number and I can answer all ur questions in one go if u want


----------



## sandeepsastry (Jun 5, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> English .....
> 
> If you want to call me, PM me ur number and I can answer all ur questions in one go if u want


Thanks a ton for responding promptly to all my questions. I could have called you if I had your number, to lessen the trouble. My number is 00971-554568783. Else you could please share me your number, I will be glad to call.

Btw, I submitted my EOI 2 days back and I got the invitation 5 minutes before  I just need to make sure, I had answered the family related questions correctly.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

sandeepsastry said:


> Thanks a ton for responding promptly to all my questions. I could have called you if I had your number, to lessen the trouble. My number is [redacted]. Else you could please share me your number, I will be glad to call. Btw, I submitted my EOI 2 days back and I got the invitation 5 minutes before  I just need to make sure, I had answered the family related questions correctly.


You do realize that you just published your phone number on a public forum for everyone and their dog on the internet to see?


----------



## Sherio (Jun 11, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> English .....
> 
> If you want to call me, PM me ur number and I can answer all ur questions in one go if u want


Hi!

Could you please tell me for the Egyptian PCC, shall I make it in Arabic and then translate it, or if write down my details in English and indicate that I am submitting it to Australian authorities they are going to realize that and then provide the criminal clearance stamp in English. How did it go for you exactly? 

Thanx in advance!


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Sherio said:


> Hi!
> 
> Could you please tell me for the Egyptian PCC, shall I make it in Arabic and then translate it, or if write down my details in English and indicate that I am submitting it to Australian authorities they are going to realize that and then provide the criminal clearance stamp in English. How did it go for you exactly?
> 
> Thanx in advance!


there is no such thing as an Egyptian PCC in English, and btw, you do not write down anything anymore, it's automated now and linked to the National ID Database. 

No manual form filling, no dirty fingers (they use fingerprint scanners now)....... 

You get the Arabic one and translate it

Check the attached ..... my original AND translated Egyptian PCC


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Check the attached ..... my original AND translated Egyptian PCC


----------



## Sherio (Jun 11, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> there is no such thing as an Egyptian PCC in English, and btw, you do not write down anything anymore, it's automated now and linked to the National ID Database.
> 
> No manual form filling, no dirty fingers (they use fingerprint scanners now).......
> 
> You get the Arabic one and translate it


Many thanks for your reply!

Actually I am trying to get the form filled in the Egyptian embassy here in Kuwait and send it to my family to finalize it in Egypt, did u do the same, or the Embassy in Dubai has taken care of the whole business?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Sherio said:


> Many thanks for your reply!
> 
> Actually I am trying to get the form filled in the Egyptian embassy here in Kuwait and send it to my family to finalize it in Egypt, did u do the same, or the Embassy in Dubai has taken care of the whole business?


I travelled to Egypt for a weekend (Friday and Saturday), did it there on Saturday, my family picked it up on Sunday (takes one day now), and FedEx'ed it to me

to do it like you want, your family will need to go first to Ministry of Foreign Affairs in Egypt (attestations office) to attest the Embassy's stamp, then go to the HQ of Criminal Evidences department (former Police Academy in Abbasiyya sq.), and the queues there are not very pleasant btw !


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

to do it like you want, your family will need to go first to Ministry of Foreign Affairs in Egypt (attestations office) to attest the Embassy's stamp, then go to the HQ of Criminal Evidences department (former Police Academy in Abbasiyya sq.), and the queues there are not very pleasant btw !


----------



## Sherio (Jun 11, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> I travelled to Egypt for a weekend (Friday and Saturday), did it there on Saturday, my family picked it up on Sunday (takes one day now), and FedEx'ed it to me


Thanx a million, God bless you! good luck with your grant


----------



## s66d9t (Sep 3, 2016)

Dear...
I want to submit EOI having 70 points and will move along with my spouse... The issue is we are expecting by the end of November... If I will fill EOI forms I can't include new coming family member and after getting invitation I won't be able to add the details of the infant... that is my understanding kindly tell me if I am right.. I planned to wait and apply after the new birth... is it correct thing to do?


----------



## Beeka (Aug 25, 2016)

Hi every one, 

I have lived in different cities in Pakistan, do I need PCC from each city or one PCC from one place will work? 

Will appreciate any help!


----------



## khdmithun (Jul 31, 2016)

sandeepsastry said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am basically from India but living and working in UAE for the last 3 years. Hence I understand I need to provide PCC from both India and UAE. Having said that, I have the below questions:
> 
> ...


Hi Sandeep,

I am working in Dubai, I just took PCC for UAE and India last week.
1. I applied through BLS and i got it within 2 days from CGI for me and my wife .
2. There wont be any To Address, they will ask the purpose and it will reflect in the letter. in mine it shows "is eligible for the grant of travel facilities including visa for australia"
3. To all those Migrating and Non migrating members you included in visa application who are above 18 years old.
4. You dont need to worry about Format. Both Dubai police and BLS will ask for the purpose and they know the format which is accepted by australian govt.
5. UAE- I took from police headquarters near Al Qiyadah Metro station. 
India - I took via BLS 

Let me know if you need any more info.


----------



## zanzoun (Jun 11, 2015)

Dear Mr.ahmed,
as am living in saudi arabia, can i make the PCC at the egyptain embassey then send it to my family at egypt and then they can send it back to me ??


----------



## 1317842 (Sep 21, 2016)

please help me, i received invitation recently and please guide me regarding the following:
I have PCC from local police from India, I got it 4 months ago for visitor visa. do I need to take it again from passport office?
I visited Australia on visitor visa, i have federal police clearance and do i need any PCC from Australia ?
thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## soliman88 (Sep 11, 2016)

zanzoun said:


> Dear Mr.ahmed,
> as am living in saudi arabia, can i make the PCC at the egyptain embassey then send it to my family at egypt and then they can send it back to me ??


Email ][email protected] with your documents and ask for the PCC, they will get give you a paper , take the paper and go to the foreign ministry and get it notarized the go to the ministry of interior with this paper and copy of iqama and a photo and they will take your finger prints and you'll get the pcc after 2 weeks


----------

